# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  ESBA Centenary

## gavin

Yesterday 50 of our members and distinguished guests turned up at Duntrune House to help celebrate the 100 years of the East of Scotland Beekeepers Association.  It was a smashing day and everyone went away having enjoyed themselves and rekindled old friendships or made some new ones.  

Many thanks to Iain Lilly and helpers Grace, Helen, Ron, Diana and Derek plus our web guy Colin and Eddie and his son who have recorded much of the event.  Even greater thanks to Bob Duncan, Provost of Dundee, for opening the event, Phil McAnespie for giving us an entertaining and lively account of the national and local assoications in Scotland, and to Iain for a presentation on the history of the ESBA.  I had a stint too, talking about the present and future of the association.  More than anyone though we are indebted to the owners of Duntrune House, Olwyn and Barry Jack, who gave us the use of their historic dwelling and B&B, and Olwyn took us back in time with a wonderful portrayal of the alter-ego of Clementina Graham, Lady Pitlyal.

Clementina Graham owned the house and was a strong proponent of modern beekeeping in the area.  She helped found the predecessor of the ESBA, the Caledonian E and A Society.

You never know, Derek or one of the other photographers present may post something here ... but if not there will be reports on the ESBA website and in our newsletter in the months to come.

----------


## drumgerry

Sounds like you had a great day Gavin.  Congratulations to ESBA on reaching their centenary

----------

